# Cornucopia comments



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

hi people! once i again i'd like some constructive criticism. i recently made a cornucopia out of deco bread and marzipan fruits to go inside (first attempt). also, there are leaf tuiles as garnish. please let me know what you think! 

i realize that i should have used a dark colored royal icing to glue some things together! we live and we learn i guess!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, that looks really nice, the cornucopia came out really well.
My constructive criticism would be make diffferent colored leaves, and airbrush or use powder color on the fruit to make it more realistic. Otherwise it really looks good, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Very nice work, especially for a first attempt.

I agree with rat on the fruit comment, but disagree on the leaves. I think I would have left the leaves a uniform color. The fruit brings enough color to the presentation.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks! if i had more time, i would have tried to add more detail. 

thanks for the comments!


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, that's usually the catch


----------

